# What brand of trailer tire do you recommend?



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Im having to put new tires on my trailer and there are so many brands out there. I've seen tires made in china, usa etc. I don't mind spending a little extra if I know that Im going to get a durable tire. help!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Maxxis.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't buy the cheepy made in China tires, trust me. That is what all trailer manufacturers put on their trailers as stock. They are junk...


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats was one of the tires offered.. Ive been trying to stay away from china stuff.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Some will argue, but I have had good luck with Goodyear Marathons, poor luck with Carlisle. I am a stickler for maintaining max recommended air pressure in tires.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

FISHTEXX said:


> Some will argue, but I have had good luck with Goodyear Marathons, poor luck with Carlisle. I am a stickler for maintaining max recommended air pressure in tires.


Goodyear Marathons are made in China aren't they?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Goodyear Marathons are made in China aren't they?


Not sure, I will look next time I am at my boat storage. This is my second set of Marathons, first set went 4 years, so far so good!


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

The Maxxis tires that I have found are made by Kenda...are they China?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mulletmaster said:


> The Maxxis tires that I have found are made by Kenda...are they China?


Yes
China or Taiwan.

think almost all trailer tires are made in China or other. Goodyear makes some in the US, but do not think it is the Marathons.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

from all the posts and threads ive read on 2cool there is no good trailer tire hahaha. i have carlise (sp?) with road hazard and insurance on my rig. if they go boom hopefully no one is hurt and everything is covered.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

goodwood said:


> from all the posts and threads ive read on 2cool there is no good trailer tire hahaha. i have carlise (sp?) with road hazard and insurance on my rig. if they go boom hopefully no one is hurt and everything is covered.


x2 mine are 2 years old and still rolling fine.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Try and find a 14 ply tire expensive but you can't go wrong


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I know I run those Hankook 14 Ply 750R16's on my farm trailers and they do real well.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

CarliseTrl tires and keep the air press.up at recommended


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

None, buy truck tires. Trailer tires are only rated for 65mph...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Another vote for Maxxis.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I recently had a blowout on a Goodyear Marathon I purchased in 2003 through Discount Tire. Brought them the tire/wheel and it was warrantied for the $16.00 cost for the new tire warranty. Can't say enough about Discount Tire.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Newbomb Turk said:


> I recently had a blowout on a Goodyear Marathon I purchased in 2003 through Discount Tire. Brought them the tire/wheel and it was warrantied for the $16.00 cost for the new tire warranty. Can't say enough about Discount Tire.


I'd just prefer not to blow one in the first place. I don't care if they gave them away for free on every street corner, I'd still buy truck tires for my trailers.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Arlon said:


> None, buy truck tires. Trailer tires are only rated for 65mph...


Yeah, OK.

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/tires/goodyear/product/submitProductSize.do?r=TXSINT&pc=30510

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/brochure/tire/tireSpeedrating.jsp

:work:


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Arlon said:


> None, buy truck tires. Trailer tires are only rated for 65mph...


I thought truck tires and trailer tires are two different animals and cannot be used interchangeably.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Any size of tire - load range _D or C or E_ will work.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

mas360 said:


> I thought truck tires and trailer tires are two different animals and cannot be used interchangeably.


Hmmm, I guess nobody told my trailers they couldn't wear truck tires.


----------



## goinfaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Tow Master - Discount Tire


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

This is usefull as I now have to buy 4 trlr tires. My neighbor called me @ work today to advise me one of my trlr tires had blown while it was siting in the driveway...good ol' Carlise Tires.


----------

